
Google is stalking me (iOS). Did I agree? - tomas789
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/timeline
======
tomas789
I just found out, that Google has my history of visited places and they are
collecting it for quite long time. I'd never agreed to this consciously. Where
did they get my agreement from?

